# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  At what stages should I bring my certifier out?

## Nonimus

Firstly sorry if this is the wrong sub forum. 
I'm about to build in the next month and have organised someone (outside my builder) to check the build process at certain stages, anyone have any advice as to what stages I should have them out? 
What I was thinking was:
1.) After the slab (or should I do this during?)
2.) After the frame goes up.
3.) after the brickwork goes up.
4.) After the roofing. 
anyone recommend differently?

----------


## Bedford

> I'm about to build in the next month and have organised someone (outside my builder) to check the build process at certain stages, anyone have any advice as to what stages I should have them out?

  I would have thought the inspection requirements would have been specified on the building permit. 
The usual inspections by the building inspector/surveyor are, 
Foundation trenches, 
Then after the waterproof membrane and reo goes in before its poured. 
Then a frame inspection, and a final inspection when it's finished.

----------


## Nonimus

> I would have thought the inspection requirements would have been specified on the building permit. 
> The usual inspections by the building inspector/surveyor are, 
> Foundation trenches, 
> Then after the waterproof membrane and reo goes in before its poured. 
> Then a frame inspection, and a final inspection when it's finished.

  Essentially I'm looking at having a private inspector in addition to the normal building inspection.  
So what your saying for the foundation I should be looking at firstly foundation trenches, then waterproof membrane and reo before pouring and then the rest..  
so the slab might require 2 - 3 inspections from what your saying?

----------


## Bedford

> so the slab might require 2 - 3 inspections from what your saying?

  The slab will require two pre pour inspections.

----------


## Gaza

Or inspect by engineer which provides certifaction to certifier

----------


## shauck

> Essentially I'm looking at having a private inspector in addition to the normal building inspection.

  Why not just have private inspector? It's done around our neck of the woods.

----------

